# Engine Start Button installed - GO TO PAGE 4 FOR FINAL INFO!



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

I have been wanting to do this for a long time.

I do not need my dash heated swicthes, as my new seats have the switches installed under the seats.

Just had to use the Honda s2000 switch, which looks awesome.

I moved the hazard button and had a spare one. Sprayed it matt black and installed in the centre.

Wiring was a bit tricky had to take the dash pod out and drop the centre consol.

Only installed this last night, so need to test it more further.

Very nice 8)


----------



## J1MMY (Nov 13, 2006)

Very nice mate, moving the buttons around was a good idea, nice and balanced.


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

J1MMY said:


> Very nice mate, moving the buttons around was a good idea, nice and balanced.


Glad you said that, was not sure at first - cheers :wink:


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Looking good my man.. Looks factory fit too.

I want one!


----------



## J1MMY (Nov 13, 2006)

kam said:


> J1MMY said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice mate, moving the buttons around was a good idea, nice and balanced.
> ...


The whole design of the tt is very symmetrical so had to be done I think.


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

ttroy225 said:


> Looking good my man.. Looks factory fit too.
> 
> I want one!


Cheers Troy.....let me see what we can do for you :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

8) 8) 8) 8)

You need to get your car to a Bucks meet Kam - loads of mods since I last saw it 

(psssst - Next Wednesday :wink:  )


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> 8) 8) 8) 8)
> 
> You need to get your car to a Bucks meet Kam - loads of mods since I last saw it
> 
> (psssst - Next Wednesday :wink:  )


 :roll: - yes loads of mods. Off to Italy at the weekend, so will be up for a meet in a couple of weeks :wink:


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Driving over Hampton Court bridge this morning I saw what looked like TTej threatening to jump into the Thames..


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

ttroy225 said:


> Driving over Hampton Court bridge this morning I saw what looked like TTej threatening to jump into the Thames..


   , he still does not know :roll: - going to send him a text photo.


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Awesome Kam, loving that! 8)


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

Looks Good.

How do you do it?

Does it actually function or is it for looks only?

What is involved? Start button from the S2000 drop straight in?

If it does function, presumably there is some pretty chunky wiring???


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

scott-tt225 said:


> Looks Good.
> 
> How do you do it?
> 
> ...


I have it wired through a relay. Insert key and turn prior to cranking. This cancels the anti theft system. Push button and it starts the engine. I still have the option to start using the key, as I did not cut the original supply to the starter motor.


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi.

We also have a new RS4.

On that, put the key in, turn 2 clicks, clutch in, push the button.

Very similar to your no doubt!


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

scott-tt225 said:


> Hi.
> 
> We also have a new RS4.
> 
> ...


Similar, but do not push the clutch in.

Fitted into the dash with ease, just had to trim the sides of the switch slightly.


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

JayGemson said:


> Awesome Kam, loving that! 8)


Cheers Jay, what are we like!


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Can you still start with the key, or is that side of things now disabled, how do you stop the engine, push the button in again, or just pull the key out..

Looking very good, How long did it take to fit, fancy setting up a group buy/ fitting service..


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

I am thinking about doing this.

I may do a GB if Kam doesnt want to...... you know the score Rob!

My understanding is that the car will still start with the key but also with the button. To start with button, turn key 2 clicks then push button. To stop engine, just remove the key!

Let us know KAM.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

I do know the Scott, and you would probably fit it in about 5 mins, I think I want one if the price is right..


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

I had better get onto honda and get some prices then!

Do you ave a part numbr KAM???

Thanks


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Kam, very nice mod I do like that! 8)

Can you post up a wiring diagram of how you've installed it, showing what connect to what please? Did the outer assembly of the switch require trimming down with a dremmel or something to fit?

I like where you've installed it but I use the heater switches so may look at elsewhere on the dash, or interior to locate it.

Naresh


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

Put it in place of the ESP and have it permenantly switched off!

Its not like that swich is needed anyway!

:twisted:


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

I have spoken to Honda.

The part is Â£60ish with the VAT and they wont give a great discount! I have ordered one to have a play with.

If there is an interest I will do a GB, and should be able to offer fitting too!

More details to follow


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

I have spoken to Honda.

The part is Â£60ish with the VAT and they wont give a great discount! I have ordered one to have a play with.

If there is an interest I will do a GB, and should be able to offer fitting too!

More details to follow


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Hi Guys
Sorry, was out all day today.

The key will also still start the engine, as I did not cut the supply wire to the starter. You can have button only option - just cut the wire.

I will try to post up a diagram, you also need a relay.

There are two ways to fit this, via the immobiliser. Or just direct to the starter as I have.


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Naresh said:


> Hi Kam, very nice mod I do like that! 8)
> 
> Can you post up a wiring diagram of how you've installed it, showing what connect to what please? Did the outer assembly of the switch require trimming down with a dremmel or something to fit?
> 
> ...


Hi Naresh
The button needed a slight trin with a knife. I pilled out the chrome ring in the dash and fitted this over first. The whole switch just pops back in easy.

I was also thinking of installing just in front of the hand brake button, will have to make a hole in the tunnel.

Other option is cig lighter hole :roll:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Nice install Kam,

so once the car starts, can the button be pressed again, or is it locked out of a 2nd press?

What do you mean its direct and not through the immobiliser?


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Wak said:


> Nice install Kam,
> 
> so once the car starts, can the button be pressed again, or is it locked out of a 2nd press?
> 
> What do you mean its direct and not through the immobiliser?


Cheers Wak :wink:

I have found this on the web, it is the Honda wiring diagram for install.

Mine is spliced into the wire running from the ignition to starter motor.

Still playing with it, as you can still crank the engine when running. need to maybe have a + supply from the ignition which will turn off after the engine is runnig.


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Also found a supply in the button for red light, will wire this up from my night lights.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Looks pants :wink:


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

just sold a spare one i had from old project

looks like this:










and here is what it looked like in old motor:










personally not a mod i would do again, due to not really being used.
however i do like my mate's renault 1.6 megane, with keyless entry and start button from proximatey


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

KevtoTTy said:


> Looks pants :wink:


  you always pop up :wink:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

kam said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Looks pants :wink:
> ...


Kettles on...............................(has been for months!)


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Mmmm , i like , i want


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Nice work Kam looks great. 8)

Ill come over and have a closer look once ive changed after my swim.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks for the wiring diagrams Kam, although once you have sorted the lighting and figured out how to prevent the button being pushed again once the engine has fired up, could you post up a "final" wiring diagram for us all?

The location in front of the handbrake could be ideal, although I think the S2000 switch is around 9cm in length and I'm not sure how much depth there is there.

It must look awesome lit up at night! 8)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

TTej said:


> Nice work Kam looks great. 8)
> 
> Ill come over and have a closer look once ive changed after my swim.


f*ck me Tej, thats tantamount to a bath that, and its not even June yet.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Kam, thats amazing!!

You have started a new fashion on the forum! This is gonna be the new hype for summer 2007 lol

RIP the 'look at my new V6 front bumper' threads! Its now, 'Check out my Start button'... 

So when you free to fit mine?


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

OK Guys, after a few wiring options this is my final.

Parts required;

1) Honda s200 switch part No: 35881-S2A-911
2) 40A relay with pin options below from Maplins
3) Computer board type plug from Maplins
4) 2x 10amp fuses & holders

Note:

The supply from the ignition to the starter is red/black. This is live only when you crank the engine and is not when the engine is running. There is another wire the same which is live on key position 2. Use a pin type 12v light tester to find the correct wire. This goes to the starter with a positive supply.

I placed the Relay etc behind the dash pod. Easy option will be under the footwell and run the wires up.

The Honda switch will need trimming slightly. This is plastic and can be cut on the sides. So this can push into the chrome Audi ring in the dash which will just push out.

Switch is only live with key in position 2, note it will still crank with engine running - Also lights up Red 8)

You can also cut the supply to the key if you only want the switch to work. I left this in place for both starting options.

Photos and my nice drawing below - enjoy! 8)


----------



## loz_tt (Aug 7, 2006)

Little Britain stylee.....

WANT THAT ONE!!!!

v interested in this!!!


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

loz_tt said:


> Little Britain stylee.....
> 
> WANT THAT ONE!!!!
> 
> v interested in this!!!


 8) 8)


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Good write up for the KamSwitch mate and a great diagram - reminds me of back in the day in physics classes! [smiley=kid.gif]

Can I ask a couple more questions about the installation though?

1) Where are the computer plug and fuses used/installed?

2) Am I right to assume that the button becomes deactivated once the engine fires up?

3) Which of the feeds provide the button illumination and when does the illumination come on?

Thanks,

Naresh


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Naresh said:


> Good write up for the KamSwitch mate and a great diagram - reminds me of back in the day in physics classes! [smiley=kid.gif]
> 
> Can I ask a couple more questions about the installation though?
> 
> ...


Naresh, I bet you was always first in class 

1) Where are the computer plug and fuses used/installed? COMPUTER PLUG FITS INTO THE REAR OF THE SWITCH FOR OUTPUT OF THREE WIRES. FUSES IN LINE WITH 12V SUPPLIES

2) Am I right to assume that the button becomes deactivated once the engine fires up? NO, STILL LIVE SO IF YOU PUSH IT - THE STARTER WILL ENGAGE. JUST AS IF YOU TURN THE KEY WHEN THE ENGINE IS RUNNING

3) Which of the feeds provide the button illumination and when does the illumination come on? NEGATIVE FEED TO PIN 3 & 12V SUPPLY TO PIN 2.
COMES ON AS SOON AS YOU INSERT THE KEY TO POSITION 2. AS IT WOULD FOR YOUR STEREO. NOTE, THE SWITH POWER IS OFF WHEN KEY IS OUT - USED THE "S-CONTACT 12V FROM FUSE 10"

:roll:


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

Kam.

Am I right in thinking you dont wire to the starter correctly, just splice into the wire that gonnects to the starter from the ignition barrel?

Thanks


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

scott-tt225 said:


> Kam.
> 
> Am I right in thinking you dont wire to the starter correctly, just splice into the wire that gonnects to the starter from the ignition barrel?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, thats it splice into the wire. You can cut this and connect to the stater side. This will stop the key cranking the starter. I left both options for starting.

Make sure you choose the right one.

There are two thick red/black wires. One has permanent live when you turn the key. The other will only be live when you crank the engine. When the engine starts and the key clicks back to point 2 it is not live - that's the one you splice the feed from the relay into.

Use a 12v light tester - a pin type one and push this into the wires.

Guess, you are going for it :roll: :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

"The Kamswitch" - How exciting! lol


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Kam, 
lovely work mate and a fine effort on the write up and the 
repeat answers after you explained it so well, damn fine work there mate :wink:


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> "The Kamswitch" - How exciting! lol


Don't even ask  :wink:


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Rad TT said:


> Kam,
> lovely work mate and a fine effort on the write up and the
> repeat answers after you explained it so well, damn fine work there mate :wink:


Funny you say that, just what I was thinking :lol: ....cheers :wink:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Very nice mod Kam,

What happened to the heated seat controls. Can you mod the centre switch to have a heated seat that just controls both seats together?

Is there any impact on security?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

looking at your photobucket you dont have standard seats.

Could a single button be an option for others though?.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

kam said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > "The Kamswitch" - How exciting! lol
> ...


ask what?


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Cheers Kam, I think you should apply for the KamSwitch patent now or at least the trademark! If you want I can manage the profit side of things! 

Where did you splice into the ignition wiring - what panels need to be removed, and if some of use are mounting the switch lower down somewhere does the dashpod still need to be removed?


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

DXN said:


> looking at your photobucket you dont have standard seats.
> 
> Could a single button be an option for others though?.


No problem on security, the button is dead. Will only work with the key in position two, which cancels the immobiliser etc. So just the same but with another option of starting.

I have heated elements in my new seats, power buttons in front of the seats. The dash swicthes were not used anymore.


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> kam said:
> 
> 
> > Adam TTR said:
> ...


Install :roll:


----------



## Blue TTop (Jan 10, 2005)

Very nice work. Thanks for the writeup.

Cheers


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Naresh said:


> Cheers Kam, I think you should apply for the KamSwitch patent now or at least the trademark! If you want I can manage the profit side of things!
> 
> Where did you splice into the ignition wiring - what panels need to be removed, and if some of use are mounting the switch lower down somewhere does the dashpod still need to be removed?


Good one Naresh, will think over that one :roll:

See points in page 4, only dirvers kick panel needs removing.

Dash pod will not need removing if you want to mount lower. You do need to drop the centre consol of the radio for acess to the buttons from above the radio flap.


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Blue TTop said:


> Very nice work. Thanks for the writeup.
> 
> Cheers


Glad to help overseas :wink:


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Could a single button be an option for others though?.[/quote]

This will be fine for anyone with no heated seats - tt sport etc.

Only other option, I was thinking of installing in the cigarette lighter hole.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I would like this to replace the hazards button in the centre, never use it. Im guessing that could be stuck out of sight somewhere for emergencies?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

kam said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > kam said:
> ...


[smiley=computer.gif] theres plenty of people i could ask... look out for my name on the group buy. wont be requiring your services


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Leg said:


> I would like this to replace the hazards button in the centre, never use it. Im guessing that could be stuck out of sight somewhere for emergencies?


Funny Leg, was talking to Tej about that today :roll:


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> kam said:
> 
> 
> > Adam TTR said:
> ...


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

kam said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > I would like this to replace the hazards button in the centre, never use it. Im guessing that could be stuck out of sight somewhere for emergencies?
> ...


Of course there is one major problem, im crap at this sort of thing, mind u, im in maidstone on the 26th and it's my birthday.......


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Isn't there a requirement to have the hazard light switch in full view of the driver? I was thinking of putting the start button low down somewhere perhaps the area in front of the handrbrake, like on the new RS4? What does everyone think?

The KamSwitch looks good above the stereo if you can afford to lose one of the existing switches.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

can the hazard switch be mounted on top of the steering column?? then replace hazard with Kamswitch?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> can the hazard switch be mounted on top of the steering column?? then replace hazard with Kamswitch?


Would look awful on there IMO, stick it in the slidey box thing at the bottom, u can still see it when the cover is slid back


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

thats an idea... or you can always buy a smaller hazard switch and mount it somewhere too


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> Kamswitch?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

kam said:


> 2) Am I right to assume that the button becomes deactivated once the engine fires up? NO, STILL LIVE SO IF YOU PUSH IT - THE STARTER WILL ENGAGE. JUST AS IF YOU TURN THE KEY WHEN THE ENGINE IS RUNNING


erm minor point, but NO that should not strictly be true! :roll:

if you can turn the key to start after the engine is running then you have a faulty ignition switch. Once you start and rotate the key back you "normally" have to switch off before you can turn to start again.

You need, as you mentioned, a relay to disengage the button after starting to simulate the key operation and provide some protection against passengers having a play!
Challenge is to not have it disengage while trying to start! :?


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Wak said:


> kam said:
> 
> 
> > 2) Am I right to assume that the button becomes deactivated once the engine fires up? NO, STILL LIVE SO IF YOU PUSH IT - THE STARTER WILL ENGAGE. JUST AS IF YOU TURN THE KEY WHEN THE ENGINE IS RUNNING
> ...


Have not tried the key while the engine is running - guess on my part.

"Challenge is to not have it disengage while trying to start!"

still working on this :roll:


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Doing a google search today and found this conversion on a race car.

All wired as my option with line in fuses, also with Maplins cable refrence.

Looking into a time delay relay option to prevent the switch operating while the engine is runng.


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Group buy time :roll:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 515#920515


----------



## Jas225 (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Kam looks 8) and very original.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Group buy? D'oh just bought one off ebay but luckily its for similar price and includes relay and plug etc.
I guess the wiring needs to be tweaked yet to prevent button use whilst engine is running.


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Naresh said:


> Group buy? D'oh just bought one off ebay but luckily its for similar price and includes relay and plug etc.
> I guess the wiring needs to be tweaked yet to prevent button use whilst engine is running.


Don't know how that is going to be done, as power is needed to the switch for the red light.


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Jas225 said:


> Hey Kam looks 8) and very original.


Thanks m8 :wink:


----------

